# The weight of a passenger's opinion over the driver is unfair.



## hex1337 (Nov 10, 2014)

_Uber hire me for HQ ! _

The weight of a passenger's opinion over the driver is unfair. It's a ratio of 92 to 8 or 11.5X more. It's company policy to terminate you or give you a termination warning if you go below 4.6 stars (4.6/5 = 92% approval rating for 5 star or risk of termination). Which means for every 5 stars you miss you have to complement the next 12 or more passengers with 5 star service and expect a 5 star from them which is nearly impossible since some people don't rate at all.

_Uber hire me for HQ ! _


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

hex133it said:


> _Uber hire me ! _
> 
> The weight of a passenger's opinion over the driver is unfair. It's a ratio of 92 to 8 or 11.5X more, since if you below 4.6 stars you can lose your job (4.6/5 = 92% approval rating for 5 star or risk of termination). Which means for every 5 stars you miss you have to complement the next 12 or more passengers with 5 star service and expect a 5 star from them.
> 
> _Uber hire me ! _


Sorry to hear it, whatever you were trying to say.


----------



## hex1337 (Nov 10, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Sorry to hear it, whatever you were trying to say.


This applies to all Uber drivers. The rating standard and termination policy is bogus, it has a >99% chance of firing you after being employed by Uber for more than 3-5 years of operation. One day you'll get fired and will wonder why? ...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

hex1337 said:


> This applies to all Uber drivers. The rating standard and termination policy is bogus, it has a >99% chance of firing you after being employed by Uber for more than 3-5 years of operation. One day you'll get fired and will wonder why? ...


Do you think drivers will last as long as 3 years?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

hex1337 said:


> This applies to all Uber drivers. The rating standard and termination policy is bogus, it has a >99% chance of firing you after being employed by Uber for more than 3-5 years of operation. One day you'll get fired and will wonder why? ...


Why everybody has this employee mentality these days?
Do you know that there are people out there who create jobs, that build businesses and never worked for anybody In their life? 
You're not in india with cast system, be what you want, nothing prevents you from being your own boss.


----------



## hex1337 (Nov 10, 2014)

Just saying this whole business model of not being liable for anything and having a turnover rate of employment at >99% is the equivalent of hiring people for gigs with interest. If they can revise the driver to hold more weight, we'd have less disgruntled drivers and cancellation fees.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

hex1337 said:


> This applies to all Uber drivers. The rating standard and termination policy is bogus, it has a >99% chance of firing you after being employed by Uber for more than 3-5 years of operation. One day you'll get fired and will wonder why? ...


I'm not wondering why. I'm planning on it. I don't know why but I think it's this way by design.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

hex1337 said:


> This applies to all Uber drivers. The rating standard and termination policy is bogus, it has a >99% chance of firing you after being employed by Uber for more than 3-5 years of operation. One day you'll get fired and will wonder why? ...


Burn and Churn!

Keep rotating the old stock with new.

Don't allow drivers on long enough for them to really work out what's going on

Uber has NEVER valued conscientious drivers - they put a value on their time - Uber doesn't.

All statements that apply to your revelation - do you think they will change something that is designed for their benefit only?


----------



## hex1337 (Nov 10, 2014)

The chance of you maintaining an average score of 5.0 stars after 12 passengers is 88.6% assuming you have a 99% approval rating of receiving a 5 star rating. In order to continue business you have to maintain 5.0 stars at 92% of the time. The statistics get more grim the lower your approval gets. Clearly the majority is toast.


----------



## hex1337 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Burn and Churn!
> 
> Keep rotating the old stock with new.
> 
> ...


I have a suspicion the entire company is a marketing ploy designed by the automotive industry to ramp up new car sales with additional interest on ride-sharing opportunities. I can balance the mathematics needed to make this company sustainable and at the same time ensure passenger growth rates. Uber literally hires the wrong people on purpose.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

hex1337 said:


> _Uber hire me for HQ ! _
> 
> The weight of a passenger's opinion over the driver is unfair. It's a ratio of 92 to 8 or 11.5X more. It's company policy to terminate you or give you a termination warning if you go below 4.6 stars (4.6/5 = 92% approval rating for 5 star or risk of termination). Which means for every 5 stars you miss you have to complement the next 12 or more passengers with 5 star service and expect a 5 star from them which is nearly impossible since some people don't rate at all.
> 
> _Uber hire me for HQ ! _


I've used this example before, but a few weeks back (a short driving week) I did 30 trips. On my weekly report I had a 'known' 5 stars from 27 of the 30 fares. I also had 3 rides that week where I had to 'safely' turn down pax because of overcapacity. They wanted to take more pax than I had seats/seatbelts for, so rather than cancelling the ride (which I NOW do, which is also very shitty customer service) I did the rides but refused to carry over capacity and those NO's, I am certain, earned me 1 star from each of the 3 who heard NO. It was not a happy happy for those 3 fares. *They ALL pissed and moaned about it openly. The only complaints I have to judge by.*

*Those 3 malcontents caused a nearly perfect rating that week to utterly collapse to a 4.6.* (it's a simple math exercise) They ALL also transpired with drunks on Fri. and Sat. nites.

Does Uber give a damn about this kind of nonsense? Does Uber care if customers get safe service and advice? Oh hell no. It's idiotic for any driver to take a fare, even by adhering to SAFE STANDARDS when the end result is to get screwed on ratings.

So, rather than obtaining good customer service, customers will receive SHIT service, and Uber will loose even more business from drivers trying to protect themselves from this blatant inequity. And I could give a rats ass if I ever consider an overcapacity ride ever again. No way. It ain't gonna happen. ALL those customers can piss up a rope for all I care. Call somebody else. Wait for another ride. I just don't care for my own protection reasons.

Why Uber can't figure it out is the only strange part. I believe they have their management heads completely up their asses.

The entire rating scheme that these ride share companies employ is an utter sham.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

hex1337 said:


> I have a suspicion the entire company is a marketing ploy designed by the automotive industry to ramp up new car sales with additional interest on ride-sharing opportunities. I can balance the mathematics needed to make this company sustainable and at the same time ensure passenger growth rates. Uber literally hires the wrong people on purpose.


"The Fish Stinks from the head down"

So what would be the Mathematical formula that has cool, clever, greedy megalomaniac setting all the hiring and management policies?

We live in a wonderful world with a huge variety of individuals. Some will be remembered for their incredible achievements, others for the good potential their ideas had, that was overrun by personal ego.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I also had 3 rides that week where I had to 'safely' turn down pax because of overcapacity. They wanted to take more pax than I had seats/seatbelts for, so rather than cancelling the ride (which I NOW do, which is also very shitty customer service)


For the moment, there is little sign that the ratings system will change. But we can and have to learn how to work the system that's in place. It's all one can do, apart from posting on here so others don't make the same mistake. Good ratings are an asset required to do this job and need to be protected, every bit as much as your car, your driving license etc.

Automatic cancels by me at pickups with no questions asked for protection purposes include:

- more than 4 pax present at curbside
- any open container of alcohol
- any whooping / hollering / staggering around or other easily identifiable drunkenness
- anyone seen smoking before trying to get in. This will stink up your car and put you at risk from lower ratings from the next pax in unless you log off and air the car aftetwards
- any takeout food parcels being carried (burgers, pizza boxes etc) - this one is for car protection rather than ratings protection


----------



## alpllc (Nov 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Automatic cancels by me at pickups with no questions asked for protection purposes include:
> 
> - more than 4 pax present at curbside
> - any open container of alcohol
> ...


i suppose you have a high cancellation rate, have you got into trouble with that?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

alpllc said:


> i suppose you have a high cancellation rate, have you got into trouble with that?


No, never. I turn Uber off around 8pm or after the first Uberdrunk, whichever comes first, and then switch over to Lyft.

I utilize Uber mainly to pick up early morning airport runs and rush hour commutes, not generally for night work, so the number of times I do have to cancel is a low percentage of all the rides I do.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

We need to be graced one rating removal request for every 50 completed trip. When we get bad rating undeservedly, we can take this option, if provided, to reduce its impact.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> We need to be graced one rating removal request for every 50 completed trip. When we get bad rating undeservedly, we can take this option, if provided, to reduce its impact.


I prefer an option to rate myself after each ride.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Drivers are disposable, pax pay Travis

Who are they gonna believe?

Follow 'da money.


----------

